# This has got to be the worst couch gag (?) ever.



## Ariosto (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi FAF! Long time no see...

But it's time for a personal remark.

And the title is self-explanatory:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9Jtso23F8A

To me, anyways.

And since I feel I'm allowed to rant here...


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

I found it amusing >__>


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

it is really different for them, i guess they wanted the wtf factor on that


----------



## Ames (Sep 6, 2010)

Well it made me lol when I saw it TV a little while ago...


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 7, 2010)

It's wroth watching... without sound.

Because my hatred for Kesha takes priority over my like for the Simpsons.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 7, 2010)

Nah, the worst one is where they run into the living room and there is a clone family already sitting there and they all just stare at each other. I hate that one.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate it. And long intros on principle, but this one's particularly bad.

Maybe this would be a good intro to someone who knows this singer, but I don't and the vocals really rub me the wrong way. Bad enough to hear what could be the next sensation among teens, worse that she has to use that stupid auto-tune thing. Just in that the sudden tone shifts annoy me, not anything about singing ability.

But even when the music's off this intro's way too flashy and weird, I would just turn the channel and wait for the intro to pass before turning back. Let me tell you a short story. My family and I were watching an episode of Futurama, hilarious episode, laughed all the way through. The final shot in the episode was of two... gargoyles I guess, they said something and then just gave an imposing look at the camera. Whatever this reference was, it went right over our heads and INSTANTLY killed the laughter we had going moments before. It was dead silence, and then asking "what was that?" It felt like the entire episode was a letdown because of a scene that was weird, right at the end. And I know endings can kill a movie, there's a certain shark movie that comes to mind. Killing laughter is not my idea of fun.

I know Simpsons has had weird stuff ending episodes occasionally too, like when they did a reference to the something-or-other Island and Lisa was a camel. Although it's just that one episode that comes to mind, but still. I know they can't expect everybody to get all the references and what fun would it be if I said all weird things were off-limits (there goes the Twin Peaks reference in the "Who Shot Mr. Burns" episode where Lisa sounded like she spoke backwards), but it's just so jarring when it occurs that I want to tell the creators to not do that sort of thing anymore. And they've done 400 or so episodes already, I think there's people out there who wouldn't notice if they repeated a couch gag or episode.

By the way, people may have liked the Coca-Cola ad with the Simpsons during that one Super Bowl, I may have smirked a bit, but mostly I was horrified because it all felt like they sold out. Same thing here, this music seems way too close to pop culture to deserve being part of a couch gag. It's okay for the episodes themselves to have pop culture gags, but the couch gag's a fun interchangable diversion, and they'd stand the test of time better without such jokes.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Sep 12, 2010)

lol, I actually kinda liked it 
but then again, I like that song


----------



## Glitch (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't even like the song and that made me laugh.


----------

